# Blackened Black Sea Bass



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Full write up HERE


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks awesome...


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

Man that looks GOOOOD!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow good stuff!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Any recs for a drawer dropper in the frozen meal section? You know, nuke it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sea Bass=Good eatin anyway ya make it!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

veery nice


----------

